# extra 0.5mm worth it?



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Firstly, apologies for all the La Pavoni questions! 
Just trying to maximise the new machine.

I currently have a standard 49mm tamper, when I tamp I tend to then do a series of smaller tamps to get the edge as there is a gap.

Is it worth the extra money to go to a 49.5??


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I would. On the E61 the extra half mm makes a lot of difference. On the much smaller Pav I would think the benefit would be even more marked.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I noticed a big difference in consistency going from 58.0mm to 58.4mm on my Classic.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Rob666 said:


> I would. On the E61 the extra half mm makes a lot of difference. On the much smaller Pav I would think the benefit would be even more marked.


 Agree with this, but caveat being I (presumably we!) are using precision VST baskets so can predict the fit of a .4-.55mm. I don't know what the situation is with the available la pav baskets, how they might fit and whether you might introduce other problems e.g. suction.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> Agree with this, but caveat being I (presumably we!) are using precision VST baskets so can predict the fit of a .4-.55mm. I don't know what the situation is with the available la pav baskets, how they might fit and whether you might introduce other problems e.g. suction.


 I've just measured the inside of the la Pavoni baskets and they are 50.00mm unless my calipers are out. 
Apparently 49.6mm is the perfect fit.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> I've just measured the inside of the la Pavoni baskets and they are 50.00mm unless my calipers are out.
> Apparently 49.6mm is the perfect fit.


 I have a tamper which is 51.7mm, fits a 52mm La Pavoni millennium basket - IMS too - like a glove!


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

The cheap Motta 52mm ones work great on the IMS baskets for the millennium ones as well, took a punt but was the cheapest way to get a nice fitting black handled one.

There is more wiggle room than you expect, as typically baskets are wider at the head space section and tapers to where the puck touches the sides.


----------

